
Show HN: Implementing the Game of Go in Excel (Google Sheets) - crittendenlane
https://github.com/andrewyli/go-excel
======
crittendenlane
The general idea here was to take on the challenge of only using Excel cell
equations to simulate Go. In Go, a set of stones on the board is considered a
group if all stones are path-connected to each other along horizontal and
vertical lines (not diagonals). While conditionally coloring the cells was not
hard, determining which stones formed what groups was non-trivial. I had to
implement breadth-first search in Excel by duplicating the board state a
number of times equal to the maximum stack size, and having each copy of the
board state iterate/depend on the last. A lot of cells were used :)

Also looking for feedback from experts as to how I could have made this
better/more efficient! Thanks!

